
The Poetic Lyrical Mastery of Chuck - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/10/16/the-poetic-lyrical-mastery-of-chuck/
======
mahmud
I was dismissive of it at first but after further listening he is spot on.

~~~
messel
same here mahmud. I was thinking to myself.. how corny.. then as he went on I
appreciated both the music, his poetry and the web design advice. It's
obviously a product of serious thought, good stuff from Charles.

